# old to new



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

finally was smart enuf to take some before pix on a custum rebuild,nuthin fancy;reverse chevron fade for site fishing cobes


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## saltysurfman (Feb 23, 2011)

Great work man. That looks awesome!


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

thanx alot guys....got another one i'm working on now that looks pretty awesome too


----------

